# Xen 4 allgemeine Fragen

## Tinitus

Hallo,

habe in der aktuellen IX einen Artikel über das aktuelle XEN 4.X gelesen.

eix -s ergab:

```

eix -c xen

[N] app-emulation/xen (~4.0.0): The Xen virtual machine monitor

[N] app-emulation/xen-tools (~4.0.0): Xend daemon and tools

[N] app-emulation/xenman [1] (~0.4.2.2): An intuitive, GUI based Xen management tool covering all phases of the operational lifecycle.

sys-kernel/xen-sources (~2.6.32-r1(2.6.32-r1)): Full sources for a dom0/domU Linux kernel to run under Xen

```

Scheint alles wichtige da zu sein.....

Ist XEN noch so schnell wie zu XEN 2.X bzw. 3.X Zeiten?

Für mich wäre das Durchreichen der Grafikhardware an einen MS BS mit der guten Performance von XEN die Wahl.

Leider ist KVM nicht mehr so schnell wie am Anfang.

Hat jemand XEN 4 am Laufen?

G. R.Last edited by Tinitus on Tue May 25, 2010 11:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## trikolon

Hallo,

naja du musst einige Sachen dabei beachten. In den Ebuilds sind keine aktuellen PV-OPS Kernel enthalten, dh du musst die per git ziehen und bauen (ist aber wirklich nciht schwer - der in portage ist ein backported vom 18er Kernel mit den opensuse patches). Desweiteren brauchst du ein Mainboard und eine CPU die VT-d kann (VT alleine reicht nicht und so viel ich gesehen hab, klappt das bisher nur mit einer Intel CPU). Schnell ist Xen 4 allemal noch, nochdazu mit aktuellem 33er Kernel (34 ist im Next Branch). Allerdings gibt es wohl im Moment Probleme mit Xen 4 und udev 154 (musst mal unter bugs.gentoo.org kucken, da steht das beschrieben). Alles in allem läuft Xen 4 aber recht gut bei mir und ja, kvm war wirklich mal deutlich schneller früher.. keine Ahnung woran das nun liegt.

Ben

----------

